# Alan Meyerson Immersive Sound Plugin



## José Herring (Nov 22, 2021)

And so it begins....$99 bucks. Not bad. 









Immerse Virtual Studio | Alan Meyerson, Spatial Post Production for Surround Sound and Atmos


Mix and Monitor Surround Sound or Atmos content in up to 7.1.6 channels from inside the home base of legendary film mixer Alan Meyerson. Experience the room acoustics and signal chain of Studio M and mix your next immersive project for movies or streaming services from the sweet spot of Hans...




embody.co


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2021)

Can someone tell me what that plugin does?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Consona said:


> Can someone tell me what that plugin does?


Emulates a Dolby Atmos room in your speakers*

*allegedly


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 22, 2021)

Like the sound particles engine? They are bragging it was used in Dune as well lol. 

I'm not sure I quite get what this is though. I thought it looked like one of those room software programs just using his room as the model. Seems like it has some kind of headphone eq thing like sonarworks too? The main purpose seems to be atmos mixing which is apparently really taking off on the home studio side.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 22, 2021)

I was fortunate to spend a little time in this room last weekend. It’s hard to imagine I would experience the same thing in a set of cans.


----------



## brett (May 19, 2022)

Any reviews? Or comparisons with DearVR etc


----------



## ltmusic (May 19, 2022)

What does this mean ?....''Lifetime License (10 Years): One-time payment''


----------



## doctoremmet (May 19, 2022)

You pay once, and ten years from now a guy comes to kill you to legally end the agreed upon lifetime licensing properly.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 19, 2022)

I really like the Waves Ocean Way plugin which is similar and also the NX one which has a surround "simulation" like this one. Not THE solution but nice for checking mixes at home.
Really curious about this one!


----------



## ryst (May 19, 2022)

I was the scoring mixer for a short film and they needed a surround mix. I used this Alan Meyerson plugin. It translated very well. In fact, in the one mix revision session we did, I was streaming my session in 5.1 over to New York where my client was. He could listen back in real time with his 5.1 system while I used headphones on my end. And I could send him the 5.1 stream without the 5.1 emulation coming through on his end. Worked out very well.


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

I don't have a surround 5.1 monitoring system, I mix in Stereo. So, would this plugin simulate a surround mix for someone like me that has only a stereo monitoring system ? Is it optimized to be used via Headphones ?


----------



## midiman (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have a surround 5.1 monitoring system, I mix in Stereo. So, would this plugin simulate a surround mix for someone like me that has only a stereo monitoring system ? Is it optimized to be used via Headphones ?


Yes it is for use with stereo headphones, to monitor 5.1 content in stereo headphones. It is an emulation plugin, to make it so you can hear surround content in headphones. It also has different headphone presets to chose from which have been equed to sound best on those headphones.
Disclaimer - I have not used this product, but am very curious about it!


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

midiman said:


> Yes it is for use with stereo headphones, to monitor 5.1 content in stereo headphones. It is an emulation plugin, to make it so you can hear surround content in headphones. It also has different headphone presets to chose from which have been equed to sound best on those headphones.


Thanks. That's quite a useful plugin for many who don't have a 5.1 surround monitoring system, but need to mix a project in surround. I wonder how close/accurate it gets to the real thing.


----------



## ryst (May 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have a surround 5.1 monitoring system, I mix in Stereo. So, would this plugin simulate a surround mix for someone like me that has only a stereo monitoring system ? Is it optimized to be used via Headphones ?


That's what I was trying to convey in my previous post. I mixed 5.1 in headphones. In fact, I've done it on a few projects now. I use a few different "surround" plugins just to check translation but yes, it translates well for me. I bounce my mixes in 5.1 in Pro Tools and they play back properly on a 5.1 system.


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2022)

How does it differ from Cubase's own Atmos Mixing capabilities?


----------



## rrichard63 (May 20, 2022)

Until midnight Pacific Time tonight, this is available from Plugin Allliance for $70 ($50 if you got their email that include a code for the additional discount).

UPDATE: And Plugin Alliance says that the license will be permanent forever, not just ten years.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 20, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I was fortunate to spend a little time in this room last weekend. It’s hard to imagine I would experience the same thing in a set of cans.


Does anyone have any idea what these subs on the l/r side lfe channel are?






GRIS – Sound Spatilialization







gris.musique.umontreal.ca




This is also free btw and probably 100000000 times better than whatever PA is trying to trick you into buying lol. This technology is nothing new and has been around for decades.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2022)

José Herring said:


> How does it differ from Cubase's own Atmos Mixing capabilities?


The selling point is it simulates Alan Meyers studio. You can mix in Cubase 12 without it but for $49 after demoing I bought it before it went back up in price. Working with surround and Atmos with headphones is amazingly cool.


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> What does this mean ?....''Lifetime License (10 Years): One-time payment''


Something something Crossroad-demon payment plans.


----------



## KEM (May 20, 2022)

José Herring said:


> How does it differ from Cubase's own Atmos Mixing capabilities?



Also curious about this, seems like a redundant product for Cubase 12 users but I’m open to the idea


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

Since Studio One Pro 5 does not support surround mixing yet, I won't bother with this plugin at this time. Hopefully Presonus will offer surround mixing feature in Studio One Pro 6. I'm actually surprised they haven't yet added this in version 5.


----------



## ryst (May 20, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what these subs on the l/r side lfe channel are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, it has nothing to do with how long the technology has been around. Ease of use is important as well and everyone perceives all these tools differently. Otherwise, we’d all use the exact same tools. The Alan Meyerson plugin is super simple to set up and it works for me. I like it, my clients approve my mixes, and that's it.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2022)

KEM said:


> Also curious about this, seems like a redundant product for Cubase 12 users but I’m open to the idea


It lets you listen as though in Alan Meyerson’s studio which sounds really good. Download the demo. I bought it based on that.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 20, 2022)

ryst said:


> IMO, it has nothing to do with how long the technology has been around. Ease of use is important as well and everyone perceives all these tools differently. Otherwise, we’d all use the exact same tools. The Alan Meyerson plugin is super simple to set up and it works for me. I like it, my clients approve my mixes, and that's it.


That is a good point, but really it's less than 10 minutes to set SpatGRIS up and it seamlessly transitions the workflow to when you use a multi-speaker setup.
It's worth noting that I'm part of the crowd that finds stuff like Abbey Road by waves to be laughable.


----------



## KEM (May 20, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> It lets you listen as though in Alan Meyerson’s studio which sounds really good. Download the demo. I bought it based on that.



I’ll give it a shot, I haven’t looked into it much, is it something you put on your master bus and it simulates a 5.1 setup from that?


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’ll give it a shot, I haven’t looked into it much, is it something you put on your master bus and it simulates a 5.1 setup from that?


You could put it on the master bus. I use is on the Control Room bus since you don’t do anything but listen through it with headphones. You don’t render with it.


----------



## KEM (May 20, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> You could put it on the master bus. I use is on the Control Room bus since you don’t do anything but listen through it with headphones. You don’t render with it.



Oh alright, I can definitely do that, I have Sonarworks on my Control Rooms right now so I could give this a shot and see if I like it


----------



## ryst (May 20, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> That is a good point, but really it's less than 10 minutes to set SpatGRIS up and it seamlessly transitions the workflow to when you use a multi-speaker setup.
> It's worth noting that I'm part of the crowd that finds stuff like Abbey Road by waves to be laughable.


Understood. Can you do 5.1 mixes in headphones with it? Or, IOW, can it do a 5.1 emulation for headphones that I can monitor through? If so, I’ll definitely check it out as I can’t have a 5.1 system in my current spot.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 20, 2022)

ryst said:


> Understood. Can you do 5.1 mixes in headphones with it? Or, IOW, can it do a 5.1 emulation for headphones that I can monitor through? If so, I’ll definitely check it out as I can’t have a 5.1 system in my current spot.







Yeah! This software is incredibly powerful.
I personally am a user of SoundTrajectory for this but have been considering switching to GRIS for spatialization and using ST for OSC control. Ultimately I want SPAT: Revolution because it allows multi-room output


----------



## Zanshin (May 20, 2022)

I picked it up. Like was mentioned I'm going to use it on the control room bus with LCD-X. I didn't really get to test it much with surround material but I figure I'll even get a lot of use with in stereo too.


----------



## DJiLAND (May 20, 2022)

I tested this and dearVR monitor, and ended up choosing dearVR (Waves NX doesn't support height channels). Immerse offers personalized HRTF but unfortunately it didn't suit me and dearVR monitor sounded much more natural.
Interested in Genelec Aural ID, but it's too expensive..


----------



## Hans-Peter (May 20, 2022)

If you guys are interested in Aural ID then go for Mesh2HRTF. It's developed by one of the leading research facilities in acoustics (Austrian Academy of the Sciences) and available for FREE. The resulting HRTF have a higher density than those made by Genelec/IDA (ca. 2000 vs. 900 IRs). 

Also, the method of 3D scanning your head will determine the quality of your HRTF. Genelec's/IDA reliance on photogrammetry is a little questionable as that method does not really offer high resolution, except you were to do it with a specialized rig consisting of 40-50 calibrated DSLRs. You are better off using an iPhone FaceID scanner (X up to 12 works well; from iPhone 13 on Apple shrunk the size of the sensor and its quality). Another great option with even higher accuracy is the Revopoint Pop 2 3D scanner. 

I'm also conducting research in this field, so know my bit about it . Mesh2HRTF is the deal. 



https://mesh2hrtf.sourceforge.io



Recently, a new how to tutorial was uploaded to youtube (see documentation) that should ease the process for novices considerably.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 20, 2022)

Okay, maybe my localization engine (the one in my head) is broken, but I could not hear any meaningful up/down or front/back imaging in the audio demos on the PA site. AirPods Pro, wired ATH cans....nothing. I cued up both audio demos to the section where the voiceover goes "you can hear sounds above you, behind you" etc. and the only difference I could hear is that the stereo down mix version sounded like no panning or filtering or anything at all, while the binaural encoded version sounded like some mild filtering / eq-ing / phasing. NOT localization or spatialization. Not even a little bit. Just filtering.

On my bog-simple 5.1 speaker setup, when I throw stuff to the back, use a surround reverb, or just two different stereo reverbs for front pair / back pair, I can REALLY hear a massive and awesome sense of space.

So maybe my head is broken. Or my ears are too accustomed to surround speakers in the room to be fooled by the binaural encoding thing. Either way, this is the first PA special offer that I did not buy. Weird.


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Okay, maybe my localization engine (the one in my head) is broken, but I could not hear any meaningful up/down or front/back imaging in the audio demos on the PA site. AirPods Pro, wired ATH cans....nothing. I cued up both audio demos to the section where the voiceover goes "you can hear sounds above you, behind you" etc. and the only difference I could hear is that the stereo down mix version sounded like no panning or filtering or anything at all, while the binaural encoded version sounded like some mild filtering / eq-ing / phasing. NOT localization or spatialization. Not even a little bit. Just filtering.
> 
> On my bog-simple 5.1 speaker setup, when I throw stuff to the back, use a surround reverb, or just two different stereo reverbs for front pair / back pair, I can REALLY hear a massive and awesome sense of space.
> 
> So maybe my head is broken. Or my ears are too accustomed to surround speakers in the room to be fooled by the binaural encoding thing. Either way, this is the first PA special offer that I did not buy. Weird.


I've never really been able to hear it fully either. Everything is either in stereo or slightly up and to the left or down and to the right. That's all I ever hear. I started to think it was me. But, I never hear it "behind" me. That one comes down and to the right for me. Above me is slightly up and to the left but not "above" me but rather just hitting the top part of my ear. 
What I do hear though is a ton more space than regular stereo and that's what intrigues me. 

But, I think I might just take a decent but inexpensive set of nearfields and just make me a 7.1.1 immersive home studio. Because I can't take not hearing it any more.


----------



## tmhuud (May 20, 2022)

Not hearing it either. I guess I’m old.


----------



## lokotus (Nov 17, 2022)

Hans-Peter said:


> If you guys are interested in Aural ID then go for Mesh2HRTF. It's developed by one of the leading research facilities in acoustics (Austrian Academy of the Sciences) and available for FREE. The resulting HRTF have a higher density than those made by Genelec/IDA (ca. 2000 vs. 900 IRs).
> 
> Also, the method of 3D scanning your head will determine the quality of your HRTF. Genelec's/IDA reliance on photogrammetry is a little questionable as that method does not really offer high resolution, except you were to do it with a specialized rig consisting of 40-50 calibrated DSLRs. You are better off using an iPhone FaceID scanner (X up to 12 works well; from iPhone 13 on Apple shrunk the size of the sensor and its quality). Another great option with even higher accuracy is the Revopoint Pop 2 3D scanner.
> 
> ...


So does Mesh2HRTF offer a higher resolution hrtf ? If so what can we do with it (i see that genelec offers a software vst solution for vst). How do I then use the Mesh2HRTF to try mixing 5.1 on headphones in a daw for example ? cheers, lokotus


----------



## cedricm (Nov 17, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> Like the sound particles engine? They are bragging it was used in Dune as well lol.
> 
> I'm not sure I quite get what this is though. I thought it looked like one of those room software programs just using his room as the model. Seems like it has some kind of headphone eq thing like sonarworks too? The main purpose seems to be atmos mixing which is apparently really taking off on the home studio side.


It has nothing to do with Sound Particles. 
Sound particles is for placing sounds in a 3d space, usually for movies.


----------



## Illico (Dec 8, 2022)

Can someone explain the difference between?
The 189€ Steinberg Immerse with VSTAmbidecoder solution








Immerse: Spatial Audio Meets AI


Immerse with VST AmbiDecoder enables you to experience the clearest immersive monitoring for headphones in Nuendo and Cubase Pro.




www.steinberg.net





And the 83€ Alan Meyerson signature edition

Comes with both plug-in and standalone versions for compatibility with Dolby Atmos Renderer
Compatible with all headphones









Immerse Virtual Studio | Alan Meyerson, Spatial Post Production for Surround Sound and Atmos


Mix and Monitor Surround Sound or Atmos content in up to 7.1.6 channels from inside the home base of legendary film mixer Alan Meyerson. Experience the room acoustics and signal chain of Studio M and mix your next immersive project for movies or streaming services from the sweet spot of Hans...




embody.co


----------



## John Longley (Dec 8, 2022)

Illico said:


> Can someone explain the difference between?
> The 189€ Steinberg Immerse with VSTAmbidecoder solution
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Audeze branded version that’s the same as Steinberg. It’s the same concept as the AM plugin, except it has different rooms. I think five in total. I don’t use it, but it works reasonably well. The eq correction is terrible though and pairing it with Sonarworks yields much better results.


----------

